# D&RG Fairlie Mountaineer



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

I found a referance posted here recently on MLS to a Vulcan archival website with images, catalogues, plans etc. which I can no longer locate - Not to worry. 
I was looking through the site and found a loco that got my mind going for a kitbash project. 

UNABLE TO POST LINKS /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif 
UNABLE TO POST IMAGE /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif 

Read forum postings regarding posting links and images. 

UNABLE TO POST LINKS /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif 
UNABLE TO POST IMAGE /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif 

ReRead forum postings regarding posting links and images. 

UNABLE TO POST LINKS /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif 
UNABLE TO POST IMAGE /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif 

ReReRead forum postings regarding posting links and images. 

UNABLE TO POST LINKS /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif 
UNABLE TO POST IMAGE /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif 


All enthusiasm now exhausted. 
Gone to have frontal labotomy to cope with MLS. 
Now only have the ability to stare and drool at manufacturers websites./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: D&RG Fairlie Mountaineer*

This is the site mentioned: 

http://www.enuii.org/vulcan_foundry/product_catalogue_1.htm 

However I think it might not be the Vulcan company you are looking for... 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Ralph, 

The thing is I have only half finished my posting. 
Even though I am very familiar with HTML, the posting editor has no preview, the HTML tags wont work for me, and I would guess this is also the case for thousands of subscribers that arn't necessarily coders. 
Posting numbers are down they say ...Hmmm, /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif 









I like the boxy wooden cab.  
I like the arched windows and door. 
I like the quirky curved wall section to accommodate the encroaching steam dome. 
I like the bell on the square sand box. 
I like the british 'decked' look. 
I like to chop up LGB starters into something with more wheels. 

Does anyone know of any more info available for this loco? 
Does the boiler continue through the cab with the fire door at the side? 
Do the wheels sit completely under the deck or do the pop out above (overhang is deceptive). 
Colors? 
Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: D&RG Fairlie Mountaineer*

testing.. 

posting image: 










posting link: 

http://www.enuii.org/vulcan_foundry/product_catalogue_1.htm


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: D&RG Fairlie Mountaineer*

hmm..seems to be working fine..same as always.. 
perhaps it was a temporary glitch? 

what exactly was happening when you tried to post a link or image? 
some kind of error message? 

and do you have a name we could use for you besides "paradise"?  

Scot


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 
Sorry that you seem to be having trouble with posting an image, I dound that it needs to be copuied, then opened in a paint program, and cab be pasted from thesacved version from there. 

Here is the Vulacn built for the D&RG - who did not find it to be very good for theie conditions - 'Mountaineer'. It spent its life acting as a banker on the L:a Veta pass line; there was an article in a 'Short Line Gazette' magazine a while ago now. The counterpressure water brake was a srpeciality of the D&RG, who fitted it to their locos right up to the end of steam; the DM&IR mallets did not have it and they caused some hairy moments - as a result there were send back with thanks, but couldn't be trusted with big loads on steep downhill gradients. 


Here is the same photo as an active link - sutrround the link ID with square bracket,url,square bracket, the at the end put a / before the letters url. 

http://www.enuii.org/vulcan_foundry/mountaineer_denver_and_rio_grande_small.jpg 

The photo is only listed as a 'small' one alas.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: D&RG Fairlie Mountaineer*

For future reference, I have images of the tags uploaded that might help with photo and link demos.. 

rather than say "type the image tags link this [*IMG][*/IMG] but make sure you remove the asterisks" 

we can remove the whole "asterisk" thing all together!  
the **** only adds another unnecessary level of confusion.. 

just say: 

type out the image tags, they look like this: 










then insert the image URL between the tags, like this: 










The result will be: 










or if you want to insert a link, or the link to an image.. 
(you should always insert *only the link to an image*, not the image itself, if the photo in question is not yours, or larger than 640 pixels.. 
you shouldnt insert an image that isnt yours into a message..that is called "hotlinking" and its bad..because of "bandwidth theft" and all that..) 

So in that case, if its not your photo, or if its a link to another webpage, or its a photo larger than 640 pixels wide, 
you need to use the URL tags rather then the IMG tags..type them out like this: 










then insert the image or link URL between the tags, like this: 










the result will be clickable links, like this: 

http://forums.railfan.net/images/lawrence-BH422.jpg 

http://www.yahoo.com 

Shad is working on a new buttons that will allow automatic insertion of these tags, so you dont have to type them out by hand.. 
its currently being tested in the "test forum" and will probably be released to all the forums soon.. 
making all this "typing out of tags" irrelevant and moot.. 

but meanwhile, I hope the above helps.. 

Scot


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Just works now, nearly went mad. 
Peter, that was the first image I saw from an earlier post regarding the Vulcan site, I had a look and was more inspired by the other image that I posted above which I think is possibly the same engine without mods. 

Thanks guys for the posting help but all was tried earlier with no effect. 
Seems OK now though./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

This is a rough mock-up of what I am thinking. 
It may be difficult to lower the boiler enough because of this motor block. 
An LGB Porter or starter motor block may be a lower choice. 










Cloned doner: 









Where is my ruler, Hmmm /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif" border=0> 

Thanks 
Andrew


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: D&RG Fairlie Mountaineer*

I seem to remember the NG&SL Gazette article as well. I'll see if I can look it up later. 
The Mountaineer, No. 13, was Vulcan Foundry Works No. 672, 1873. 
Cylinders 10"x 18" 
Drivers 3' 3" 
Bogie Wheelbase 5' 
Total Wheelbase 19' 7" 
Total length 28' 
Over pilots 34' 
Width 9'6" 

The Mountaineer is a Fairlie double-boiler articulated locomotive. There are two boilers joined at what would normally be the backhead. The fireman's side has two doors, one for each boiler. I'll see if I can find out if the boiler diameter remained the same in the cab on this one. Some of the Fairlies had wagon top boilers and other simply stepped up to a larger size in the cab. The power bogies are articulated and the wheels do extend above the deck height and sit in slots in the deck. 
I don't remember ever seeing colors mentioned for the Mountaineer, maybe someone else can help? 
Good luck on this one. It's not an easy bash, but a worthwhile one definitely! 
 Chris


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: D&RG Fairlie Mountaineer*

Just missed your posting above! The fireboxes should meet under the cab as well. I started a Fairlie out of the same LGB locos years ago, but never came up with a satisfactory configuration to finish it. I thinkn you'll find the same issues with other motor blocks in terms of lowering the boiler. Your approach seems direct and doable for a freelance and fun version. 
Chris 

PS, I should clarify that although the shipping No. was 13, it was put into service as No. 101, I believe.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: D&RG Fairlie Mountaineer*

The Gazette issue Sept 97 had a story on the Mountaineer but it had no plans and the same pictures you've already got. 
Slim Gauge News Winter 1972 (V2-4) has a plan drawn by R.E. Sloan which includes the "tender" that was added. 

I do wonder why they shortened the cab? 

Harvey C.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

*RE: D&RG Fairlie Mountaineer*

Chris, 

Thanks for the vital numerics. 
The tops of the wheels/something are just visable in the older photo. 
In slots - Hmm, very visable, Hmm. 
If I stray a little from orig is fine as I don't expect a museum model but do expect to enjoy watching this quirky pup trundle past. 
I would guess the image I posted is the builders photo as it is in the Vulcan catalogue at the site mentioned earlier. 
Also the loco looks clean and unmodified. background washed out and it was not yet fitted with lights. 
It looks as though at some time later the tanks were extended, the windows/door boarded up etc. 

I will see what I can get away with. 
The issues are probably with the visable part of the boiler in front of the tanks which is also where the 'spartan' wheel slots are. 
There will probably be motor block immediately behind the top back of the wheel rather than the under side of the boiler. 
Hmmm. 

Thanks again 
I now have lots to fiddle with


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: D&RG Fairlie Mountaineer*

Hi, 


The following site re Fairlie locos on the Festiniog may help you with general topics re them 

http://www.merddin-emrys.co.uk/index.html 

http://www.frheritage.org.uk/wiki/Merddin_Emrys 

the last is a general source as well, as it covers the Ffestioniog railway 

finally a photo site that will give you lots of images of the FR 

http://www.roger-dimmick.fotopic.net 

If you can find them the model best suited to make Fairlies id the LGB Stainz, which provides the chassis, of which two are needed.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: D&RG Fairlie Mountaineer*

Andrew, 

There was quite a long section about this loco in "American Narrow Gauge Railroads" by George Hilton. He uses a number of pages to discuss the role of Mr Fairlie in the USA's 'narrow gauge fever' period, with this loco prominetly featured.


----------

